# Puppy energy levels and potty time



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I got my first V two months ago and she's about 4 months old now. I absolutely love her, but I'm wondering a bit about her energy levels. She seems a bit less active than I expected. Even at 4 months, she can barely last 30 minutes at the beach and that will tire her out the whole day. And I'm not forcing her to exercise there. We go on a long lead line and she runs or plays as she likes, but I can tell she gets tired out fast. We went to the park for an hour this weekend and she was tired the whole rest of the day and the next, and I'm just letting her explore and walk and play at her own pace. Does that seem normal? Will she get more active with time? i'm cool with whatever her energy level is, I just want to make sure I'm giving her what she needs and I thought a Vizsla, even at this age, would need more. I don't want to do more than she can do, either. 

Also, I'm wondering about potty breaks. I still take her out about every 2 hours - she definitely lets me know when she has to go! Sometimes she can go a lot longer, but it's really unpredictable. Does that seem normal? I'm afraid to leave her alone for more than 2 hours at a time because I don't want her to potty in her crate, but occasionally I'd like to leave her for up to 3 hours and am not sure if it's a good idea to try. 

She is the most amazing puppy! i'm sure everyone says that  But she is super smart, learns so fast, is so affectionate and snuggly and just overall has the cutest little personality. She loves to roll over onto her back for belly rubs, and she'd let you pull out her toenails if it meant she got to sleep on your lap because there's on better place to nap, of course! Every day with her is so much fun and I'm learning so much. 

Thanks everyone! Looking forward to connecting with other V owners here


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah, I think it's totally normal for her to be pooped after that kind of activity at this age. I'm not even surprised about the half hour at the beach wearing her out---it's hard to run in the sand!

Don't forget that she's probably still on the whole play for an hour, sleep for an hour puppy schedule. Even if she weren't playing so hard all the time, I'd expect her to still sleep a lot. 

It's possible that she's on the lazy-end of the vizsla spectrum, but don't let it concern you if you were hoping for more---being on the lazier end just means that she doesn't HAVE to go out running and romping for a few hours every single day like some dogs here. I think dextersmom has a pup on each end of the spectrum, so she could tell you first-hand how they differed in puppyhood. 

Sounds like potty training is going great! Even if she can last a lot longer than 2 hours, at this age, I'd still take her out whether she asks to or not, just to keep in the habit of always going potty outside. 

For the crate thing, just make sure to extend in small increments. It would be helpful to make sure she is good and tired, and that she has gone to the bathroom right before any extended crate time.

Here's a picture of Lua at 14 weeks, too exhausted after hiking for a few hours to care about all the commotion going on around her.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma is on the lazier end of the vizsla spectrum. It is good that at that age that you just let her work herself through her own energy. It is not good on puppies to do a lot of hard running on the pavement or on leash until their joints are fully developed. Young puppies tend to be crazy for a bit and then sleep for a bit. Keep potty training consistent. Keeping in mind that play and running etc will encourage their bowels to work. Sounds also like you are experiencing to the fullest extent the Velcro vizsla. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

emilycn said:


> It's possible that she's on the lazy-end of the vizsla spectrum, but don't let it concern you if you were hoping for more---being on the lazier end just means that she doesn't HAVE to go out running and romping for a few hours every single day like some dogs here. I think dextersmom has a pup on each end of the spectrum, so she could tell you first-hand how they differed in puppyhood.
> 
> Sounds like potty training is going great! Even if she can last a lot longer than 2 hours, at this age, I'd still take her out whether she asks to or not, just to keep in the habit of always going potty outside.





MCD said:


> Dharma is on the lazier end of the vizsla spectrum.


Seriously, where are you ladies finding these V's?! (Because I want one, ha!)

Yes, our V is a racehorse. If he could run all day, every day, he would.never.ever.stop. But our weim is the complete opposite (they are pretty much opposite in every other way too  ). It was obvious right away that as a pup that Dex was a little lunatic, and Birch was pretty chill. She gets a ton of exercise (because she goes wherever Dexter goes) but she'd be content to hang out at the house all day. That said, she still totally keeps up with him. Half the time, she's nipping his heels trying to get him to zoomie with her. The only difference is that the heat seems to affect her a lot more. She loves do all the long walks/runs/hikes, etc. (the difference being that she doesn't *need* to in order to stay sane) that he does unless it's really hot out. Then she's panting and practically climbing in the water bowl after a walk around the block  

So don't worry if her energy level is less than you expected - she will still enjoy doing active things with you. Just let her dictate the pace for now, so she doesn't damage her joints. And don't underestimate how much the mental stimulation (sniffing/unfamiliar places) might tire her out, too.

I'd be really pleased with her potty training! I'd second the recommendation to still keep taking her out every 2 hours though. At that age, both my pups needed to go out every 30 minutes or so! Every time you make it through, say a week, with zero accidents, I'd lengthen the interval a little and see how that goes.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I was really just concerned about whether she was getting all the exercise she needed because of everything I read about vizsla energy levels, but I don't want to overdo it. Yesterday I tried to take her to the park and she wasn't having it. She wanted to stay home and chill. She did her crazy sharkies in the car and calmed down as soon as we got home. I'd just given her a new puzzle toy(a stuffed tree stump she can pull stuffed chipmunks out of) and she loved it! I think this smart girl just wanted to stay home to play with that! 

I figured she'd need a good walk this morning because we didn't do much besides a little training yesterday, but no. I get up super early so I can play, feed, and exercise her before work (my dh works from home usually but I want her to get used to the work routine for times when she will have to be alone during he work day - can't wait to try day care). Today she just wanted to cuddle and play with her puzzle toy. A little training and she passed out in her crate that she loves! 

I think you have a great point about the mental stimulation tiring her out. I do a lot of that with her and that must be it! I made her a wobble board that she thinks is super fun. 

I am so happy with her potty training. I've had two accidents in the past two months and felt so bad that I missed her signs. Totally my fault. She does so good at telling me. It's just weird how sometimes she goes hours and hours and other times she needs to go a lot. It makes me nervous to leave her. It's good to hear from more experienced people that she is doing good and on track and this is all normal. I want her to be a happy healthy girl.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Good lord, you have a gem of a puppy there! I know how much work you've probably put in to raising her---kudos!


----------

